# Exponential Audio plugins released for purchase



## Michael Carnes (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello everyone. The webstore at www.exponentialaudio.com is now open. There's more information on the site and the plugins are there for demo or purchase. Hope you like them.

Michael Carnes


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 7, 2013)

Very impressive sounding !


----------



## Michael Carnes (Jan 7, 2013)

Just got the demo codes on the website. Try 'em for yourself if you're interested.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Michael

I'm really impressed with the examples on your site. I hope to get around to demoing in the coming days.

One quick question: With respect to Phoenix, does R2 have a more advanced algo, or does it just have added features?


----------



## Michael Carnes (Jan 7, 2013)

jamwerks @ Mon Jan 07 said:


> One quick question: With respect to Phoenix, does R2 have a more advanced algo, or does it just have added features?


No, they're different critters. Most of the UI and control is the same, but the reverb engine is different. For orchestral sort of stuff, you're more likely to prefer PhoenixVerb--it's the more transparent of the two. If you're doing vocal/choral/solo guitar etc, you might gravitate to R2 because of its more obvious modulation.

Michael


----------

